# Recent soaps!



## AshleyR (Aug 14, 2009)

Here are some of my most recent soaps!

After being in business for a little over a month, I've made some changes to the way I cut my bars, etc. after receiving feedback from customers. I've decided to cut them slightly smaller (they're 1 1/4" now instead of 1 1/2" like before), and I line my molds with Wilton silicone baking mats to get the rounded edges on the bottom. I've also found that customers seem to gravitate towards the swirly tops, so I've started doing them like this now rather than cutting the tops off (I used to do that because I hated the ash! Turns out customers don't really mind, they just like how the swirly tops look!)

So, here they are!

New generation of "Citrus Carnival".






New generation of "Lavender & Oats".





"Lily of the Valley" coloured with french pink clay and dried rose petals on top.





"Northern Pines".





"Plain Ole Goatsmilk" (bastille).





All of them together:





I suck at names, so if anyone has any creative ones for me, let me know!  Thanks!


----------



## wonderland (Aug 14, 2009)

wowowowowwwwww!!!  i love those soaps and the shape is cool.  my fave would have to be northern pines.


----------



## LJA (Aug 14, 2009)

Just beautiful, Ashley.  And here I've been trying to get my soap sizes and shape like your OLD ones!  lol.   How's the new biz sales going?


----------



## Rosey (Aug 14, 2009)

they are beautiful! I love the pink and white one the best!


----------



## AshleyR (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks LJA! Business is good, getting lots of local orders and I have three craft fairs and 3 spa parties coming up in the next few months. I'm really excited for them!


----------



## nickjuly (Aug 14, 2009)

Gorgeous soap!!!!


----------



## LizRNBSN (Aug 14, 2009)

They are beautiful, how do you get the top so fluffy looking?


----------



## Manda (Aug 14, 2009)

Those are some absolutely gorgeous top notch soaps Ashley!!  Kudos to you  8) 

To make gorgeous soap and be open to feedback it's no wonder you're in business  :wink: 

Do you sell online or through shops or markets or ??


----------



## xraygrl (Aug 14, 2009)

Beautiful soapies!


----------



## AshleyR (Aug 14, 2009)

Manda said:
			
		

> Those are some absolutely gorgeous top notch soaps Ashley!!  Kudos to you  8)
> 
> To make gorgeous soap and be open to feedback it's no wonder you're in business  :wink:
> 
> Do you sell online or through shops or markets or ??




Thank you! Yep, I do sell online (http://www.willowridgesoapco.com), but am not getting many orders due to the high shipping costs (I'm in Canada and shipping is really expensive here!)

I have been doing well locally though. I have 3 fairs coming up and 3 spa parties in the next 3 months. 

These soaps aren't on my site yet as I just made them about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Godiva (Aug 15, 2009)

Those are absolutely gorgeous!  They look so smooth and creamy!  Do you think it's your recipe or do you use GM or yogurt or something?  Or do you buff them up to get them to look that way?  Whatever you do, they look divine.  And the bottoms do have a great look from the mats.  The tops are excellent, too!  Great job!!!!


----------



## gekko62 (Aug 15, 2009)

Good on you for doing so well Ashley!
 I really love the look of those bars,specially the rounded corners.Great idea


----------



## topcat (Aug 15, 2009)

They are all so beautiful Ashley - I certainly can't pick out a favourite!  Kudos to you girl!

Tanya


----------



## heartsong (Aug 15, 2009)

*x*

oh, ashley, theyre beautiful!  :shock: 

i love the soft curved corners and swirly tops!

really great job!

how about "northern lights" for a soap name?


----------



## Mandarin (Aug 15, 2009)

Your soaps are just lovely.  My favorite by far is the Citrus Carnival.


----------



## Sibi (Aug 15, 2009)

Your soaps are beautiful Ashley!


----------



## rubato456 (Aug 15, 2009)

you are the standard to which i aspire! knock dead gorgeous!


----------



## kittywings (Aug 15, 2009)

I went to your website Ashley, I really like it!  Good job!


----------



## Bnky (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow!  These are so beautiful and creamy!  They all look like custard.  What did you use to create such beautiful shades?  and what is spinkled on the green bar?  I love all of them but my favorite is the pink and white.


----------



## knicelyr (Aug 16, 2009)

Ashley,
These are awesome!

How do you get the bottom of the soap rounded?  

Is that part of your mold?


----------



## honor435 (Aug 17, 2009)

very nice, what kind of mold are you using?


----------



## Godiva (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Ashley.

I finally ordered a few silicone baking mats - don't know how long till I get them.

How do you use it to line your mold?  Do you cut the corners?  I do love the idea of a liner you can use over and over without having to redo like freezer paper.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## AshleyR (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

I use a wooden log mold, and a silicone baking mat to line it. I lay the baking mat in the mold long ways (so it's just draped in there). I cut up another mat to make two little "end pieces" for the short ends of the mold. The baking mat doesn't fit tight into the bottom edges of the mold, that's why the bottoms of the soaps are rounded. 

Oh, and I use Lab Colours most of the time to colour my soap. The pink and white one was coloured with french pink clay, and titanium dioxide though. Clays work really well as natural colourants. I've never had speckling with them - they blend in easy.


----------



## Godiva (Aug 17, 2009)

AshleyR said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I use a wooden log mold, and a silicone baking mat to line it. I lay the baking mat in the mold long ways (so it's just draped in there). I cut up another mat to make two little "end pieces" for the short ends of the mold. The baking mat doesn't fit tight into the bottom edges of the mold, that's why the bottoms of the soaps are rounded.
> 
> Oh, and I use Lab Colours most of the time to colour my soap. The pink and white one was coloured with french pink clay, and titanium dioxide though. Clays work really well as natural colourants. I've never had speckling with them - they blend in easy.



Thanks, I'm looking forward to these mats!  I just lined 3 more molds - argggg.


----------



## heyjude (Aug 17, 2009)

So very pretty!!   Love, love your creamy tops.

 Darn those shipping fees.  :twisted: 

Jude


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 18, 2009)

Very nice! I would love to know how well the scent of the Citrus Carnival holds up over time.


----------



## honor435 (Aug 18, 2009)

try contact paper, it is awesome, a whole big roll sells for 6$ at menards, also menards carried lye now, cheaper than ace hardware.


----------



## Godiva (Aug 18, 2009)

honor435 said:
			
		

> try contact paper, it is awesome, a whole big roll sells for 6$ at menards, also menards carried lye now, cheaper than ace hardware.



We don't have a Menard's here, but I am going to try contact paper, too.


----------



## honor435 (Aug 18, 2009)

contact paper is awesome, remember to cut one going the long way and one the other and place on top of eachother, i dont remove the sticky backing, i use many times, love it!


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 18, 2009)

Those soapies look terrific!! I love the citrus one I bet smells amazing.


----------



## MyNaturesArt (Aug 19, 2009)

god kit, can I just climb inside your soaps?  they are so creamy and fabulous looking!


----------

